# Who's hiring around Boston?



## CJstudentWSC

With the CSE is coming up, I'm looking to select my three agencies to send my scores to. I've decided one, am pretty sure about another, but need a third. I am looking to move to Boston. I can't join that PD right away due to their residency rule. I've got about a year left in school, so looking to start in 2010. So two questions: A) Who's hiring around Boston? and B) Anybody know much specifically about Cambridge PD or MBTA Transit Police? Thanks.


----------



## Badge 2

If you are going to live in Boston, look into the Boston Police Cadet program. 
Or ask someone in one of these forums about it.

Good luck/


----------



## kwflatbed

Try searching there is a ton of information on MassCops


----------



## trueblue

CJstudentWSC said:


> With the CSE is coming up, I'm looking to select my three agencies to send my scores to. I've decided one, am pretty sure about another, but need a third. I am looking to move to Boston. I can't join that PD right away due to their residency rule. I've got about a year left in school, so looking to start in 2010. So two questions: A) Who's hiring around Boston? and B) Anybody know much specifically about Cambridge PD or MBTA Transit Police? Thanks.


Boston has a residency rule AFTER you get hired. Prior to hiring you you must live in Boston for one year prior to taking the CS test. This is a CS rule. As mentioned, the Cadet program may be the way to go for you.


----------



## CJstudentWSC

trueblue said:


> Boston has a residency rule AFTER you get hired. Prior to hiring you you must live in Boston for one year prior to taking the CS test. This is a CS rule.


The residency rule is CS? I thought it was only city of Boston and that most cities just had it as a preference or after hiring, except for MBTA.


----------



## trueblue

Inorder to get the preference for a CS dept. you need to have the one year residency in that city/town. But this isn't something that the city of Boston came up with. Boston did require its employees to live in the city AFTER they were hired and they now must live in the city for 10 years before they can move. That's my understanding of it unless of course things have changed.


----------



## dbquinby

How do you get into this cadet program?


----------



## trueblue

dbquinby said:


> How do you get into this cadet program?


It's useless now. They are laying off all the cadets by the end of April or May. Who knows if the program will ever return.


----------



## ROME72

Buddy with all the layoffs and budget woes that are occuring right now. You can send your scores to anyone you like, but it doesn't look like anyone's going to hire for awhile. Also if your not a veteran then your chances are even slimmer. How about a snowballs chance....good luck


----------



## TRPDiesel

*Police Commissioner's Internal Memo To Department Members*

SUBJECT: FY2010 BUDGET CUTS 
On July 1, 2009, the Department will be making necessary budget cuts for FY2010. The current fiscal crisis that has plagued the country has left the City of Boston with no choice but to reduce personnel and non-personnel costs. At this time the Boston Police Department will be eliminating civilian positions and disbanding and relocating units. However, it is still unclear whether any additional cuts will be necessary during FY2010. 
• 40 police cadets will be laid off as of July 1, 2009 and 4 police cadets will remain with the Department until January, 2010 to allow them to complete the 2 year cadet program.


----------



## MCADPD24

Just be happy that you have a job somewhere man.


----------



## j809

McDonalds is hiring around Boston


----------



## OfficerObie59

695 is the civil service code for the Dream Police.


----------



## Hawk19

CJstudentWSC said:


> I've got about a year left in school, so looking to start in 2010.


If any Massachusetts police department offers you a job anytime soon, my advice is to grab it with both hands, and leave bloody trails where your fingernails made contact. I've heard too many stories from police officers who had to wait years to get hired through the quagmire that is CS; if somehow you get offered a job, but pass to finish school, you'll almost certainly regret it.

You can always finish your degree later, and it seems to be in doubt whether those new to the various police agencies in the commonwealth will even get the Quinn money.


----------



## Mwiggs36

Well these are not really around Boston, but hey they're still jobs right. I heard that both Maine and Vermont state police are hiring. I wish i could go but i just turned 20 and everyones asking for 21 year olds.


----------



## 94c

Walpole PD recently hired two
Weymouth PD recently hired one
Sharon PD will be hiring another shortly.

That's just three that I know of. There has to be plenty more.


----------



## Macop

You would be smart to look at non-civil police depts, there are a few out there hiring.


----------



## j809

Pinkerton is hiring around Boston


----------



## Macop

Hey Yimmie what are you doing up this late. You arent on the down watch (real cops shift) anymore, go to bed.

94c, how did those P.Ds manage to hire people not on the layoff list?


----------



## midwatch

Macop said:


> 94c, how did those P.Ds manage to hire people not on the layoff list?


Those four hires are all off the layoff list. And all from NB, I believe.


----------



## pawjr31

Being on the lay off list myself with over 100 others ... you have little to no chance of being hired by a CS dept, especially with no vet pref. Even if you do ... I don't think there will be enough recruits to run an academy any time soon. Eventually there will be a ton of hiring to make up all the vacancies, but that will be a while.


----------



## tallcop85

Millitary is always good option right now, it'll help build your resume, wait......... Obama will prob cut funding just like Deval did to US!


----------



## Deputydog522

They just cancelled the upcoming MBTA academy too. Thats not good.


----------



## WFDLt.

The Walpole hires were New Bedford layoffs. They actually have a couple of more openings, but I believe they are staying vacant due to budget cuts.


----------



## Mwiggs36

Just got word that Londonderry and Derry New Hampshire are hiring. And a little further up north Newton New Hampshire is hiring for part-time officers. Hey a job is a job, but yet I'm too young #-o so I hope someone takes advantage of this opportunity most definitely the layed off guys.


----------



## michaelbos

Try USA Jobs for federal Police positions. Only draw back, it's a very slow process since they (Police) have to depend on the agencies HR office and most are very slow.


----------



## vttroopah

Local agencies in VT are always hiring. There are no residency requirements, CS, or recent layoffs. However, the money for most PDs is less than most LEOs from SE Mass will work for.

Check out the academy listings...
VT Police Job Opportunities

If you want to be an LEO, you're going to have to sacrifice a little. Maybe look into other states. The State Police are always hiring here. If you want info, PM me.


----------



## 9319

Got a college degree? Talk to a USAR recruiter about OCS. 
GOARMY.COM


----------



## 263FPD

*Re: Who's hiring around Boston?

*


----------



## MVS

*Who's hiring around Boston?*


----------



## uspresident1

Anyone try the Governor's office for a job....I hear they're hiring and they pay pretty well.


----------

